# Die Mur zu Gast...



## maga_graz (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo!
Eigentlich wollte ich heut ja nur kurz an den Teich kommen, um den Futterautomaten aufzufüllen...

Nur da ist kein Automat mehr... 
Und die 400000 Liter Teichvolumen muss ich wohl auch abändern... zur Zeit sind 500-600000l wohl richtiger. :evil

Sichttiefe: 0cm
Ob ich noch Fische hab:


----------



## bekamax (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Hallo Martin!

Jetzt ist wohl das Hochwasser aus der Obersteiermark bei dir angekommen... aber "gut", wenn es "nur" den Teich erwischt... hoffentlich richtet es nicht zu viel Schaden an...

Deinen Fischen geht es sicher gut. Wir hatten auch schon Hochwasser beim Teich (Oberflächenwasser hat die Folie hochgedrückt), bei uns haben das alle Fische gut überstanden, die sind einfach abgetaucht (ein einziger großer Stein hat das möglich gemacht).

Alles Gute dir und deinen Fischen
KArin


----------



## maga_graz (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Ein paar Vorher - Nachher Bilder:

Übersicht vom Teich
   

die Brücke:
   

das __ Rohrkolben-Eck:
   

der Ochsengriesbach, der neben dem Teich fließt:
   

Der Muraltarm, der zum Grundstück gehört:
   

Außerdem hab ich jetzt mehr als einen Teich 
 

oder auch nicht, da der eigentliche Teich ja jetzt am Bach hängt: hier der Abfluss


----------



## maga_graz (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Hi Karin,
Das Wasser wird wieder sinken... kann man eh nix machen. Und besser nur das als die Katastrophen, die sich grad etwas weiter nördlich abspielen.

Für alle Nicht-Österreicher: darf ich vorstellen, die Mur, wie sie sich idyllisch und glasklar durch Graz schlängelt.
Und deren 2m mehr Wassertiefe (eher -höhe) macht sich halt bemerkbar...


----------



## Andre 69 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Hallöle 
Dann woll´n wir mal das Beste wünschen !
Hau´n dir da die Fischi´s nicht mit ab ?
Die Mur kennt man auch ausserhalb vom Ösiland !


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Hi Martin,
das sieht schon erschreckend aus.
Viel Glück, damit alle das wohlbehalten überstehen.


----------



## maga_graz (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Mal schaun, wie es morgen aussieht... der Pegelstand soll inzwischen wieder fallen und für die nächsten Tage ist Sommer angekündigt.

Die Fische werden das mehr an Wasser schon überstanden haben... nur das "wo" macht mir Sorgen: im Bach, in den kurz gefluteten Becken oder doch im Teich


----------



## maga_graz (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

... und schon ist der Spuk wieder vorbei ... bis aus ein paar cm Wasser, die noch zuviel sind.

Die Folgen: viel zu viel Karpfenfutter im Teich, ein kaputter Futterautomat (interessant, das sich Lötstellen derart schnell zersetzen) und haufenweise Düngerschlamm. Der Showa fehlt (oder ist gut versteckt), von den 5 bis 10cm Fischen war auch eher wenig zu sehn. Der Rest scheint wohlauf zu sein, schwimmen aber ungewohnterweise vor allem an der Oberfläche.

Nur das angeschlagene Koi-Weibchen (das mit den Goldfischverehrern) sieht nicht gut aus...  .


----------



## elkop (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

uff, na dann ist ja alles noch einmal halbwegs glimpflich abgelaufen. alles gute!!!


----------



## bekamax (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Hi,

super, dass alles gut gegangen zu ein scheint, und  fein, dass die Fischerl noch da sind. Ich sitze gerade vor der ZIB. Schrecklich, und für morgen ist wieder Regen vorhergesagt...


:? Einen fast kompletten WW bekommt bei 400.000l auch nicht leicht wer in der Zeit hin... ^^

LG aus der Weststeiermark
Karin


----------



## maga_graz (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Nimmt man zum WW nicht saueres Wasser? 

Gott sei Dank regnets grad wieder in Strömen ... war eh schon alles so trocken... 

Ich hoff, es werden wenigstens die Schlammablagerungen abgewaschen.


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Martin,
sauberes Wasser hat weniger mit den feinen Partikeln zu tun, die mal mitkommen können.
Ich gebe manchmal extra Schlamm zu, da das für die Entwicklung der Koi gut sein soll.


----------



## bekamax (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Guten Morgen?!

Es regnet noch immer "Schuastabuam". Hoffentlich ist es in der Obersteiermark besser!!!!!

LG Karin


----------



## wusi (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Hallo!

Also in der Oststeiermark hats mittlerweile aufgehört zu regnen. Aber wenn ich mir den Himmel so anschaue...
Ich denk da kommt noch was!

LG aus Hartberg


----------



## maga_graz (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Und es regnet noch immer... Das Wasser ist sehr klar, steht aber immer noch zu hoch.
War auch kein Wunder, die Abflüsse waren teils verlegt ... nun aber nimmer 

Der Verdacht scheint sich zu bestätigen, es fehlen viele aus der 5 bis 10 cm Klasse


----------



## bekamax (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

... und es regnet schon wieder...

LG aus der Weststeiermark
KArin

PS.:  Hoffentlich haben sich die kleineren Fische nur versteckt!!!


----------



## Matzl (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Wie siehts denn an deinem Teich jetzt aus?
Wieder alles da wo es sein soll?

mfg


----------



## Zander35 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Hallo,

sowas ist wirklich sch..... !
Ist mir schon mal bei Forellen passiert (Bei einem Bach, der normal kaum 1m breit ist!)

Viel Glück noch auch aus der Weststeiermark


----------



## dragsterrobby (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Den Hochgenuss hatte ich auch wo wir vorher gewohnt haben, siehe Foto:


----------



## maga_graz (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Die Mur zu Gast...*

Hi!
Die Zeit heilt alle Wunden ... irgendwann wird der Schlamm schon abgewaschen werden. Ansonsten halten sich die Schäden in Grenzen... gut, der Futterautomat ist hin, aber alles andere ist in Ordnung. 

Verluste an Fischen scheint es keine gröberen zu geben... es kann nur sein, das einige Elritzen sich zwischen Teich und Bach ausgetauscht haben. Auch im Altarm schwimmen welche (wie auch schon vor dem Hochwasser),  wie die sich haben halten können.

Der positive Effekt: die Pocken an meinen großen Karpfen sind deutlich besser geworden... obwohl ich noch immer 3°C unter den Junitemperaturen bin.

Trotzdem kann es ruhig 30 Jahre dauern, bis das nächste 30-Jahre-Hochwasser eintritt


----------

